# Push pole padding



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I used a of of seadek cut it to oval size worked pretty good


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

A small strip of adhesive velcro. The soft side


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a thin strip of grey seadek about 1/4 inch wide by 5 inches long. I don't really care what it looks like, it can always be peeled off.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Pull the push pole more aft so there's less sticking out in front of the front holder.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

IRLyRiser said:


> Pull the push pole more aft so there's less sticking out in front of the front holder.


If your main concern is the pole rattling while running then IRLyRiser is right if you ride with the fork forward just pull it all the way back so it doesn't bounce.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I used left over seadek fore/aft, not so much for bounce. Where it touches when I set it down one end first before goung into clamps.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I wrapped an orange 18" gear tie around my push pole at the point where the pole hits the deck.

I also put a thin layer of clear silicone sealant over the spot on the deck where the non-skid has worn through.

I think the tackiness of the silicone against the rubber gear tie results in the push pole vibrating less.

When I lock my push pole to the roof rack of my xterra in the motel parking lot overnight it also serves as a reminder to duck under the pole when stepping across the trailer tongue. 

https://www.niteize.com/product/Gear-Tie-18.asp


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

I cut a hole in a tennis ball and slid it onto the pole to the point where it meets the deck. Originally I was just going to leave it on for trailering and long runs because it admittedly looks ghetto, but it stays on 99% of the time and doesn't get in my way.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My pole is 21.5 so sliding it back leaves to much hanging off the back

I used a left over piece of Sea Deck that I stacked then cut it at an angle. I put one one the front and one on the back. When it's locked in it doesn't rattle at all.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> My pole is 21.5 so sliding it back leaves to much hanging off the back
> 
> I used a left over piece of Sea Deck that I stacked then cut it at an angle. I put one one the front and one on the back. When it's locked in it doesn't rattle at all.


That's what I was thinking. If you have a pic will you post it? Thanks.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

clear door bumpers stuck to your deck would work also


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I got this stuff at Wal Mart 20$ a sheet.View media item 684


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The previous owner of my skiff put a little piece of seadek there and it seems to work well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> That's what I was thinking. If you have a pic will you post it? Thanks.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

a buddy put seadeck on the inside of the push pole holders. makes for a more snug fit and leaves the deck looking clean. He has had no issues.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a buddy show me what he and a friend came up. You basically take a coozie (thin foam one) and cut it in half and sew it to the desired circumference. Kinda like a little foam sleeve. easy to get on and off and pretty cheap.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what I used to keep my pole from bouncing. Left over Seadek stacked and cut at an angle


----------

